# Woodworking Youtubers



## danst96 (29 Mar 2021)

Morning!
I haven't seen many posts about who watches who on youtube but I assume many on here do watch various makers on Youtube from time to time. I wanted to create a thread to find out who people watch for inspiration and what you find interesting about their content. Really im just interested to find more youtube channels and I thought others might find this interesting/enjoy it too.

The current youtubers I watch are mostly American, this is my current most watch list in order of my most preferred:

*Alm Fab (Michael Alm)* - I only discovered this channel quite recently but find his content and things he makes very inspiring and clever. He also does it with more basic/less machinery than some of the others below (not all). He also documents some of his mistakes, the same sort of things I do which I find good instead of these "perfect" woodworkers as it is more relatable.

*Foureyes (Chris Salamone) *- I watch Chris mostly for his designs as I love his interpretation of Mid Century Modern furniture. It was also this channel that got me back into woodworking. He does everything with a lot of machinery though that many dont have access too although its still entertaining. The recent addition of Shaun Boyd to the channel is nice too.

*Kobeomsuk Furniture - *there is no commentary on this channel but the level of woodworking is extremely high and has a nice balance of machinery and hand tools used. Some of the joinery is amazing, the maker is very skilled.

*The Woodwhisperer - *If I have a woodworking question that needs answering, it generally has been answered on this channel. Again the balance of machinery to handtools is nice too even though the level of machinery is next level.

*Bourbon Moth - *potentially polarizing on here, i dont know if others like him but i like his dry humour and his wide variety of projects is fun, such as his recent boat build. He also seems like the sort of guy I would get on with.

*Peter Millard - *I have started watching his channel after seeing it mentioned here a lot (also inspired me to do this post) I haven't been watching long enough to comment but what ive seen is great with good ideas and tips.

Couple of other mentions:

3x3 
Rag 'n' Bone Brown
Blake Miller

I look forward to your recommendations!


----------



## Cabinetman (29 Mar 2021)

Most of them drive me absolutely nuts, waffle waffle waffle and dangerous, the only one who I rate at all is Mike Siemsen’s school of woodworking. His workholding on a viceless bench is a masterclass on how to hold timber on your bench to work on safely, he’s not actually suggesting you don’t have a vice by the way. He uses bench holdfasts, a centre stick and Doe's feet all very simple and inexpensive. Ian


----------



## danst96 (29 Mar 2021)

Yes I appreciate not everyone enjoys watching YouTubers, if you dont then thats absolutely fine. I don't watch them to copy them, I watch for entertainment, learning tips and tricks and for design inspiration. I generally prefer watching woodworking over most other dirge thats available. I find it at least is educational in some case. 

As for the waffle, I agree this is a pain and its generally why I prefer Alm Fab and Kobeomsuk Furniture. Alm Fab has a lot less waffle than many others and focuses on the job and any talk there is is generally advice and useful knowledge and Kobeomsuk has absolutely no talking at all, purely the woodwork.


----------



## Britman (29 Mar 2021)

I watch probably too many but for entertainment mostly. And some ideas. I do like Foureyes furniture designs though and it has given me some ideas.

The Wood whisper computer desk build with the LED lights looks great and I'm going to do something similar but out of Birch Play.

Another good one is Mike Farrington, not how-to just build videos with pleasant narration.

I wonder, if you do this lark for a living that you're less inclined to watch YouTube videos about woodworking.


----------



## Cabinetman (29 Mar 2021)

Britman said:


> I watch probably too many but for entertainment mostly. And some ideas. I do like Foureyes furniture designs though and it has given me some ideas.
> 
> The Wood whisper computer desk build with the LED lights looks great and I'm going to do something similar but out of Birch Play.
> 
> ...


 Yes you’re right, I do this for a living and I very rarely watch them as I end up screaming at the screen! Ian


----------



## danst96 (29 Mar 2021)

Britman said:


> I wonder, if you do this lark for a living that you're less inclined to watch YouTube videos about woodworking.


This is my exact same thought. I wonder if professional woodworkers find many youtubers annoying.

I will check out Mike Farrington thanks.


----------



## Seaside Donkey (29 Mar 2021)

As a relative novice I find Rex Krueger to be at the right level for me. His stuff is totally unplugged, affordable and very well explained.

Also good for new starters is Steve Ramsey. More mechanised than Rex Krueger but very organised and logical. That's his website link but he has loads of stuff on YouTube. Look for Woodworking for Mere Mortals.


----------



## Distinterior (29 Mar 2021)

I've always enjoyed watching Ishitani Furniture videos but he has not posted anything for quite some time now....? His last video was 10 months ago!
No talking or commentary on his vids and the attention to detail is really good.
A mix of power tools, machinery and traditional Japanese hand tools.
All round, a good watch.

Also, the Sampson Boat Company which is about a British guy (Leo) rebuilding a 110 year old wooden sailing boat over on the North West coast of the US.


----------



## thetyreman (29 Mar 2021)

there are already plenty of youtube threads on here if you do a search just like this one.


----------



## danish (29 Mar 2021)

Distinterior said:


> I've always enjoyed watching Ishitani Furniture videos but he has not posted anything for quite some time now....? His last video was 10 months ago!
> No talking or commentary on his vids and the attention to detail is really good.
> A mix of power tools, machinery and traditional Japanese hand tools.
> All round, a good watch.


Absolute love that channel - I’ve watched the videos many times, pure therapy to me. It’s the perfect woodworking porn if you ask me


----------



## BHwoodworking (29 Mar 2021)

i like jackmanworks, burbon moth, tww, peter millard, chris salmone, rag'n'bone brown, fishers shop, john maleki, samurai carpenter, pask makes,blake weber, and a few others that i cant remeber


----------



## thikone (29 Mar 2021)

When I just started my journey into woodworking 6 years ago, for some reason I assumed that whatever channel I find it is going to teach me something good and right. And arguably, when I knew nothing anybody who is on youtube knew more than I did. However, this approach did mostly disservice to me.

The channels that you listed are all known to me and I enjoy them too, but now I view them with a grain of salt - they do something their way and it might or might not be right, might or might not be safe and might or might not suit me. This is probably obvious for many, but for me it wasn't.

There are also channels which are real masters of what they do and they can teach you. In a sense how a woodworking school teaches. Each time I watch such a video I see new things that I couldn't understand before. And you get system of knowledge with how, why and when rather than just know-hows. I think I praise scientific method a lot 

Since power tools didn't workout for me in my apartment, I can name some hand tools channels - The English Woodworker, Paul Sellers, David Charlesworth, Peter Sefton. Also like for that matter videos of David Weaver (aka D_W here) and some others in German and Russian that also strive for scientific approach to what they do (knowing many languages definitely helps).

Now, when I have gain some understanding and have enough experience I can enjoy a lot of channels for their design ideas, tool reviews and commercials.


----------



## MarkDennehy (29 Mar 2021)

Peter Follansbee: https://www.youtube.com/user/MrFollansbee
The Woodwright's shop is now getting put on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJlBuV_9w816re7vsHyLPBg
Paul Sellers: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc3EpWncNq5QL0QhwUNQb7w
Crimson Guitars (I don't want to make a guitar but some of the tools and techniques are really interesting): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdD1Cqxr8aINzWs1agg3tEQ
Adrian Preda's stuff is nice and relaxing and precise : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0HkNaD01K5VNzE87eMAEvw
If you like Kobeomsuk you'll love Ishitani Furniture: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7FkqjV8SU5I8FCHXQSQe9Q
KRTwood does some very nice boxes: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrI3NWmFF45LwKwk5TEYihQ
And Slovenian Woodworker has some interesting work as well: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6NxeqYCz1a9cJvhuunEufw

For more framing/joinery level stuff-
Scott Brown Carpentry: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_JILA9Hg517dKdMb3n2OrQ
Essential Craftsman: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzr30osBdTmuFUS8IfXtXmg

For woodturning-
I like Colin Wey's stuff from the Axminster channel over the last year, it might be very axminister sales based, but it's the kind of advertising I can get behind because it's solid basic and intermediate stuff, just done with a single supplier and he's completely open about it: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNxSzJFIA0FCaIl4KzTKuExEYCfFgCehp
Martin Saban-Smyth's stuff is good: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpHZv5j6vdMmFjXHDBxPLxw
Rebecca DeGroot's stuff is just excellent and quirky art-level stuff: https://www.youtube.com/c/RebeccaDeGroot
I like Stewart Furini's approach, it's less "perfect" and more "fun" : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCImOAiKvAcBdt8O02CdIpXg
And for full-on "I'm just having fun", Peter Brown is good: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3CrzXzBFVqEopj5T1jiRtA
Glenn Lucas is one of Ireland's better turners at the moment, very classical sort of stuff: https://www.youtube.com/user/GlennLucasWoodTurner

A bunch of clubs put up videos of demos which are fun to watch : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXRe8cRxrPL8kV6Tp5PbbsQ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnMM35L4_Hor3tEEcKF394Q https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnMM35L4_Hor3tEEcKF394Q https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa6tD41AOW1-9Hsw5F-RB2g https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2bphd5GbouJMwfSXYsf97w

And of course, Doucette and Wolfe for pure unmitigated filthy dirty _*porn*_ : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjatELwdjLj3_03Q80iTc_g


----------



## Retired (29 Mar 2021)

Hi,

These guys are incredible;



Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## recipio (29 Mar 2021)

The Yanks are inveterate posters on YouTube and I have to say I'm a bit envious of all the space and equipment they have. Just look at April Wilkerson ! Planning laws in the 'States seem a lot more liberal than here.
Most are self taught craftsman and you rarely see a first class cabinetmaker. Look for Andrew Pitts who makes some very tasty furniture.


----------



## danst96 (29 Mar 2021)

recipio said:


> The Yanks are inveterate posters on YouTube and I have to say I'm a bit envious of all the space and equipment they have. Just look at April Wilkerson ! Planning laws in the 'States seem a lot more liberal than here.
> Most are self taught craftsman but you rarely see a first class cabinetmaker. Look for Andrew Pitts who makes some very tasty furniture.


I got to admit, i spend half the time having full on workshop envy with many, the space they get to work with is amazing. 



MarkDennehy said:


> If you like Kobeomsuk you'll love Ishitani Furniture:


thanks, i will check him out, a few recommendations for this now.


----------



## heimlaga (30 Mar 2021)

I have a hard time finding a youtube channel that has anything to do with the way I work.

Most seem to be either the happy chap with his cheap and cheerful hobby tools in a shed or the wealthy tool conoisseur with every machine that is known to mankind and every plane in the Lie-Nielsen catalogue.
Most also seem to live in a world of four side planed timber ordered to strict specifications.

All while my woodwork often starts either by selecting rough sawn out of a stack at the timber yard or simply from a tree in the forest and my tools and machines are a mishmash of everything that has been on the market at some point between the end of the Napoleonic wars and the day before yesterday with plenty of home made stuff mixed in for good measure.


----------



## danst96 (30 Mar 2021)

heimlaga said:


> I have a hard time finding a youtube channel that has anything to do with the way I work.
> 
> Most seem to be either the happy chap with his cheap and cheerful hobby tools in a shed or the wealthy tool conoisseur with every machine that is known to mankind and every plane in the Lie-Nielsen catalogue.
> Most also seem to live in a world of four side planed timber ordered to strict specifications.
> ...


Sounds like you need to check out Frank Howard, he works in a similar way to his you describe albeit with a collosal workshop with about 4 of each machine . But he makes his own lumber and had a collection of machines which are ancient, not the latest bling.


----------



## starlingwood (30 Mar 2021)

Matt Estlea is a name I don't think I've seen mentioned yet. He is a young guy and does a lot of tutorials. He edits his videos well to so theyre not too amateurish. Bags of enthusiasm and fun to watch, I enjoy them anyway. Taught me to sharpen.


----------



## DBT85 (30 Mar 2021)

The ones on my subscription list are

Peter Millard
Gosforth Handyman
London Craftsman
The Natural Workshop
Stumpy Nubs
Shop Nation
Hooked on Wood
Badger Workshop
Fishers Shop
Steve Maskery
Rings Workshop
Woodshop Junkies
Inspire Woodcraft
Cosmas Bauer
Rag n Bone Brown
New Brit Workshop
Marius Hornberger
Paul Sellers
Mattias Wandel

Lots of enjoyable content out there both from an educational perspective or a how to perspective or just entertainment. I realise though that lots of people really don't like Youtube at all.

Not on a woodworking side I strongly suggest
Bad Obsession Motorsport for their ongoing Project Binky - the quest to create a 2 litre, turbocharged, 4WD Austin Mini. Incredible detail for a car they are likely to locate hedges with.




Retired said:


> Hi,
> 
> These guys are incredible;
> 
> ...



They truly are. The UKW health and safety team will have a heart attack though


----------



## johnnyb (30 Mar 2021)

what I will say about you tubers is they seem to have little connection to my or most folks woodworking experience. the few I've watched and enjoyed are Alistair Johnson. he's a fairly earnest guy who takes stuff very seriously but limits himself to mdf built ins(pretty good though). Peter millard ditto but more how to and slightly less businesslike and morr approachable. Paul sellars good but horrible to watch(for me) the London craftsman similar to Alistair Johnson but less earnest. matthias wandell is gadgets and gizmos. I quite like the new Yorkshire guy and Bradshaw joinery just because there very workmanlike and informative.


----------



## planesleuth (31 Mar 2021)

If you have to watch youtube to be inspired..or worse to learn....you should go and annoy someone else. Cabinetry is an emotion. You are either born with it or learn it from the generation that had no power tools.


----------



## Woodmatt (31 Mar 2021)

I dont think Blake Weber (Weber Woodshop) has been mentioned,he is worth a look as he only has an average amount of machinery and works out of a one car garage 



https://www.youtube.com/user/halliganstube


----------



## Gardener (31 Mar 2021)

A lot have workshops full of Festool and other expensive Kit !

Some are worth a look though ...


----------



## starlingwood (31 Mar 2021)

planesleuth said:


> If you have to watch youtube to be inspired..or worse to learn....you should go and annoy someone else. Cabinetry is an emotion. You are either born with it or learn it from the generation that had no power tools.


 
Is this a serious post?


----------



## johnnyb (31 Mar 2021)

interestingly the only person I can think of with a natural gift(for woodworking) cannot abide woodworking... hates it and refuses to do it. also his work is very set.
cabinetry is being so happy to do it that its not a job. its not being fussy like some craftsmen are or being slapdash. it's being free to make anything free from anxiety about how well your dovetails are looking or agonising over a little mistake.


----------



## heimlaga (31 Mar 2021)

This is one of very few youtube woodworking regulars that I find to be worth watching.
My German is very limited so I understand only about half of what he says but still I learn things now and then:


https://www.youtube.com/c/antik-greef/videos



As I said before....... almost all youtubers are fitted out and work in a way that seems very strange to me.


----------



## Robbo60 (1 Apr 2021)

planesleuth said:


> If you have to watch youtube to be inspired..or worse to learn....you should go and annoy someone else. Cabinetry is an emotion. You are either born with it or learn it from the generation that had no power tools.


My Daughter who is 30 YO and into crafts, crocheting etc made me laugh a few weeks ago when she asked "How did you learn things before YouTube?" I then had to explain that your Dad or Mum or Uncle or whoever taught you how to do things. I remember I could change set of brake shoes (remember them?) when I was 12. She has just had her first lesson on decorating (at 30) from her Mum.


----------



## danst96 (1 Apr 2021)

Woodmatt said:


> I dont think Blake Weber (Weber Woodshop) has been mentioned,he is worth a look as he only has an average amount of machinery and works out of a one car garage
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/halliganstube


Yes, good shout, i missed him from my original post. Hes one i watch regularly too although he hasnt done a video for a while.


----------



## Stigmorgan (1 Apr 2021)

I was taught how to strip a Ford cortina engine and completely rebuild it at the age of 12, by my Mum.


----------



## powertools (1 Apr 2021)

I think that I must be a lot different to most of you in that I don't subscribe to any youtube channels but just search youtube for things I want to know at the time. I don't think that I have ever come across a channel that I would want to watch all the content just for entertainment.


----------



## DBT85 (1 Apr 2021)

Robbo60 said:


> My Daughter who is 30 YO and into crafts, crocheting etc made me laugh a few weeks ago when she asked "How did you learn things before YouTube?" I then had to explain that your Dad or Mum or Uncle or whoever taught you how to do things. I remember I could change set of brake shoes (remember them?) when I was 12. She has just had her first lesson on decorating (at 30) from her Mum.


Fortunately things like youtube are a great resource for all the kids that don't have a dad or mum or uncle or whatever that can teach them some of these things. The only person in my family that would have taught me this kind of stuff was my grandad who was an engineer in the airforce, but he was dead before I was 10.


----------



## Woodmatt (1 Apr 2021)

This guy makes some amazing stuff 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ronnie+rozenga


----------



## danst96 (1 Apr 2021)

DBT85 said:


> Fortunately things like youtube are a great resource for all the kids that don't have a dad or mum or uncle or whatever that can teach them some of these things. The only person in my family that would have taught me this kind of stuff was my grandad who was an engineer in the airforce, but he was dead before I was 10.


I get a lot of inspiration from YouTube but if I'm ever stuck, my dad is the first person I call or talk too


----------



## pidgeonpost (1 Apr 2021)

I don't tend to surf YouTube casually as it's too easy to disappear down various rabbit holes and forget what I was looking for in the first place. I can usually manage to muddle my way through a project myself, but if I have a question I find that Paul Sellers more often than not has an answer, even though he can sometimes be a bit dogmatic - eg the great 'which way up to lay a plane' debate, though perhaps this was more evident on his blog. 
I've watched a few of the others named above too as there's often a useful snippet or two on how someone else works.


----------



## Doug B (2 Apr 2021)

Personally I prefer books as a point to of reference & learning, they come with the added advantage that they’re written by folks who know what they are talking about & not by anyone who can use a camera.


----------



## Doug71 (2 Apr 2021)

I think generally we all like youtubers that we can relate to so the hand tool fanatic in their garden shed will like someone different to the person who builds MDF furniture with a track saw.



johnnyb said:


> what I will say about you tubers is they seem to have little connection to my or most folks woodworking experience. the few I've watched and enjoyed are Alistair Johnson. he's a fairly earnest guy who takes stuff very seriously but limits himself to mdf built ins(pretty good though). Peter millard ditto but more how to and slightly less businesslike and morr approachable. Paul sellars good but horrible to watch(for me) the London craftsman similar to Alistair Johnson but less earnest. matthias wandell is gadgets and gizmos. I quite like the new Yorkshire guy and Bradshaw joinery just because there very workmanlike and informative.



As I do joinery for a living and have a fairly well kitted out workshop these are the exact people I watch, you could add Mike Farrington to the list and also Keith Brown (if I fancy shouting at the tv!).


----------



## DBT85 (2 Apr 2021)

danst96 said:


> I get a lot of inspiration from YouTube but if I'm ever stuck, my dad is the first person I call or talk too


For me it's the other way around!


----------



## MarkDennehy (2 Apr 2021)

_shrug_
I'm 45. I predate the web entirely - it came out after I started in college. I almost predate the internet itself. I don't have a TV in the house, but I do watch a lot of hours of youtube during a week, and maybe 60-70% of it is of an educational bent - whether cooking or woodworking or metalworking or some other skill-based thing, or maybe history or something else non-fictional.

I think that youtube is probably one of the best educational resources we've built in the last few decades. I only got started in woodwork because of a Paul Sellers youtube video building a bench in his back garden. All the bowl turning I do is self-taught using youtube (not by choice, mind, covid shut down my course  ). The inlay stuff, all the handtool work, the joined chests, pretty much everything has come from either youtube videos or other online video courses that I paid for (like steve latka's inlay stuff done by lee valley) but which I went and got off the back of youtube videos by the people involved (like all of Richard Maguire's stuff).

I mean, I'm sitting beside something like four thousand books along a full wall of double-and-triple-stacked floor to ceiling shelves, and there's maybe thirty pure woodworking and woodturning books, about a hundred cooking books, and just loads more on other topics from target shooting to amateur radio and they're a great resource as well (and better than youtube for a few topics, like electronics) but being able to watch an expert up close in good lighting doing something as they explain what they're doing? That's just an exceptional resource to have. It's like someone took the open university programmes I used to binge watch at 0600 on a saturday as a teenager and put them on fifty thousand channels, categorised, 24 hours a day, on demand, and searchable.

All the other stuff that comes with the youtube package that's negative - from the "like and subscribe!" chanting to the making a song and dance out of the video for editing purposes to the website algorithm trying to send you to pro-nazi stuff if you watch the wrong starting video and let autoplay choose the next four or five videos, well, that's where the whole "critical thinking" bit comes in and you have to exercise care in getting the stuff you want without getting the other stuff on you. I mean, if you went to a school run by the nuns or the brothers, you know negative sides to teaching aren't limited to youtube 

And yeah, I learned to change a plug and a tyre from my father and to sew from my mother and to knit from my grandmother, but not all families are going to have (a) all those members, or (b) all those skills to pass along. And in-person teaching from an expert is also very very good, but there aren't enough experts for everyone to be able to go and watch. At least this way, we may not lose all their skills when they pass on.


----------



## Britman (6 Apr 2021)

Not strictly woodworking.

Positive Couple

They are from Russia and there is no talking but it's fascinating what they make using epoxy.

Sure some of the stuff wouldn't look out of place in footballer mansion but some of the stuff is pretty neat.

Music is awful though


----------



## yetloh (6 Apr 2021)

I rarely look at woodworking Youtubers so thought I would have a quick look at Foureyes and chose his Xbox stand. Nice design, but he cut the shelves leaning right across a guardless table saw. That was enough for me. These people are so dangerous for inexperienced amateurs - no wonder the US tablesaw accident statistics are so horendous.

Jim


----------



## TRITON (7 Apr 2021)

danst96 said:


> Yes I appreciate not everyone enjoys watching YouTubers, if you dont then thats absolutely fine. I don't watch them to copy them, I watch for entertainment, learning tips and tricks and for design inspiration. I generally prefer watching woodworking over most other dirge thats available. I find it at least is educational in some case.
> 
> As for the waffle, I agree this is a pain and its generally why I prefer Alm Fab and Kobeomsuk Furniture. Alm Fab has a lot less waffle than many others and focuses on the job and any talk there is is generally advice and useful knowledge and Kobeomsuk has absolutely no talking at all, purely the woodwork.


Yeah I'd go with that to, though I also look at their designs, which all designers do ,just part and parcel of creativity.


----------



## danst96 (7 Apr 2021)

yetloh said:


> I rarely look at woodworking Youtubers so thought I would have a quick look at Foureyes and chose his Xbox stand. Nice design, but he cut the shelves leaning right across a guardless table saw. That was enough for me. These people are so dangerous for inexperienced amateurs - no wonder the US tablesaw accident statistics are so horendous.
> 
> Jim


Yes our friends from USA are notorious no guard users. I look past that and enjoy the rest of the content.


----------



## DBT85 (7 Apr 2021)

All Norms fault


----------



## Terrytpot (23 Jan 2022)

Just watched this and rather liked how well he was jigged up..




__





Watch







fb.watch


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (23 Jan 2022)

There are three groups of YouTubers:

1. Those who provide education.

2. Those that entertain.

3. Those who are click baiters.

There are some wonderful craftsmen who have produced videos which reflect years of experiences and craftsmanship. They are in the minority. Tiny minority.

Then there are those who are wannabes and present videos as if they know something, and they do this with a great fanfare. They generally are copy cats who mimic those who know something. Unfortunately, like photocopies of photocopies, their information is imprecise and sometimes dangerous.

Then there are the click baiters. Grand exciting titles, body hugging or skimpily dressed, promises of a great new secret ... and then major anticlimax as all it is a repeat of 100 other similar demonstrations or 100 same inventions. 

Click baiting has two paths: those making a living out of your views, and those for whom it is a score.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## dzj (23 Jan 2022)

I like this fellow's videos: https://www.youtube.com/c/GaryThomsonJoinery
That young Bradshaw fellow also does good work.
David Boeff from the US has a good channel if you like building period furniture.


----------



## Ttrees (23 Jan 2022)

Have you seen the new yorkshire workshop channel, plenty of skilled woodworking,
but this was what blew me away.


----------



## Allen Quay (23 Jan 2022)

Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) said:


> There are three groups of YouTubers:
> 
> 1. Those who provide education.
> 
> ...



I'd also add a 4th category for the "unboxers". Pretty much a shopping channel and they can't open a packet of screws without doing an unboxing video about it!


----------



## Jar944 (23 Jan 2022)

DBT85 said:


> All Norms fault



Norm just happened to show what was already common/standard practice.


----------



## Fanous (23 Jan 2022)

Not many here mentioned Stumpy Nubs, who is in my book one of the best for education. He started as somewhat joker who also did wood related things, and over the years transformed to educator. And he's spot on. Highly recomend to those wanting to learn.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (24 Jan 2022)

Fanous said:


> Not many here mentioned Stumpy Nubs, who is in my book one of the best for education. He started as somewhat joker who also did wood related things, and over the years transformed to educator. And he's spot on. Highly recomend to those wanting to learn.



My problem with Stumpy is that he has bugga all hands-on experience. He is a video maker and not a woodworker. I suspect that he has a team advising him what to say or do, and his workshop is just a set (a very fancy one, but a set all the same). This does not make his advice invalid; it just says that he wants your viewership for the income.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Noho12C (24 Jan 2022)

I really enjoy New yorshire workshop. A bit for the woodworking but mostly for the creativity. The briquette making machine was really great. Also, I really like stavros gakos. Even though it's only plane making, it's well made and interesting to watch.

As Derek mentioned above, a lot of people are mostly copying stuff and do it with great fanfare. Some even end up with articles in woodworking magazines


----------



## sawdust1 (25 Jan 2022)

Bradshaw Joinery and Robin Clevett are the only woodworkers i subscribed to.
Like someone said earlier if you are doing this stuff all day why watch more in your spare time. Been doing it my way for
30 odd years, although set in my ways of operating i'm never to old to learn new tricks !
Good if you need to get inspired and can learn from these channels, like this year i want to get into Raised bed, no dig
organic veg growing so have been binging out on Huw Richards and Charles Dowdings video's.
Also a lot of CGI animated short films are good to watch.


----------



## Jackus (10 Feb 2022)

I’m a professional joiner and I find Bradshaw Joinery’s videos to be fantastic. There’s not a single video of his that hasn’t taught me something new which I could then apply to my own work.

Unlike a lot of YouTubers, he clearly worked in the industry before starting his channel and inherited his knowledge from people who have been doing it their whole lives, and it shows.

I also rate New Yorkshire Workshop for being downright clever.


----------



## sawdust1 (10 Feb 2022)

Alastair Johnson - Freebird interiors is a must, picked up lots of tips.


----------



## PeteHB (10 Feb 2022)

I got back into woodworking after many years away from when I retired and decided to refit a kitchen. Having little idea of tools now available I decided to have a look at You Tube and came across a down to earth joiner. *Gid Joiner* he's a time served joiner not a cabinet maker does nothing fancy but his videos are very descriptive and were a good place to start for anyone starting typical household projects.
He hasn't posted anything for quite a while though.


----------



## BucksDad (10 Feb 2022)

Pedulla Studio - YouTube 

This guy has made some seriously nice pieces. I came across him from the WoodReview instagram. WoodReview is the Australian woodworking magazine. I seriously recommend following them if you're on there, they link to some amazing Australia makers all the time.

I also second Weber's Woodshop. He sold his last item for $8000 which is not bad for a hobby workshop.


----------



## thetyreman (10 Feb 2022)

probably the most creative and one of my all time favourites is mr chickadee, because it's not just woodworking, there's metal work, building, stonemasonry and the talent he has is very impressive, plus none of it would be allowed in the UK because of our ridiculous health and safety rules and building regs even on your own land you are still controlled by local councils.


----------



## Ex-Counsel (10 Feb 2022)

thetyreman said:


> probably the most creative and one of my all time favourites is mr chickadee, because it's not just woodworking, there's metal work, building, stonemasonry and the talent he has is very impressive, plus none of it would be allowed in the UK because of our ridiculous health and safety rules and building regs even on your own land you are still controlled by local councils.




I mentioned Mr Chickadee just a few minutes ago in another thread. The work I've seen him do so far is incredible. I loved the Nakashima style table he made and it's definitely inspired me not to worry about having all of the power tools to hand when you can make great furniture with a few hand tools! I just need a bench to make things on now!


----------



## loc0 (12 Feb 2022)

BucksDad said:


> Pedulla Studio - YouTube


If you like Pedulla and Webbers you may also enjoy Sawyer design. Console table would be among my all-time favourite pieces


----------



## Terrytpot (6 Dec 2022)

Quite like what this guy knocks up and also the actual video production too..no annoying musac or endless drivel..just getting on with it and churning out a solid product


----------



## D_W (6 Dec 2022)

Fanous said:


> Not many here mentioned Stumpy Nubs, who is in my book one of the best for education. He started as somewhat joker who also did wood related things, and over the years transformed to educator. And he's spot on. Highly recomend to those wanting to learn.



probably because most see through the gimmick. Literally just trying to make as much money as he can off of his audience by pretending like he's qualified to describe a shop need. He's never done anything of note and now his excuse is "well, because I'm so busy helping you guys, I don't get to really working on many nice things that I'd like to make"

is a business that uses the viewers and keeps people in limbo in some kind of odd world of not escaping being a beginner. Cosman and Sellers are are good at that, too- the material doesn't advance and we're left thinking great work is something like drawers that would bind with seasonal change or really square straight stuff with perfect dovetails laid into really fat side stock. 

but at least sellers and cosman display some work rather than asserting authority for no reason and constantly saying "i recommend" for sponsored products and items listed in amazon revenue links. it's extremely antisocial with a fake pretend world of a reciprocal relationship. the attention given to it robs many of realistic woodworking progress, which really relies on some self study and finding something you want to make something so well that you'll learn everything about it rather than a passing video here about shellac, and another there about "mpower sharpening", etc. 

I wish there was more criticism of it. I've seen Derek mention the same thing I've said here, but more nicely than I say it. It's just farming and audience and youtube loves it, too, because it feeds buying and thus advertising - thus the algorithm favors it. the audience is used like a farm pig, though, except the pig never matures to bacon.


----------



## recipio (6 Dec 2022)

The best videos are actual makers who walk you through a project. My favourite is Timothy Wilmots a farmer/ maker in France ( or Belgium ? ) Unfortunately he has stopped woodworking to concentrate on the farm but he has a workshop to die for and is European based. The ubiquity of American workshops is amazing - they all seem to shop from the same three or four companies.


----------



## D_W (6 Dec 2022)

johnnyb said:


> interestingly the only person I can think of with a natural gift(for woodworking) cannot abide woodworking... hates it and refuses to do it. also his work is very set.
> cabinetry is being so happy to do it that its not a job. its not being fussy like some craftsmen are or being slapdash. it's being free to make anything free from anxiety about how well your dovetails are looking or agonising over a little mistake.



this point isn't often mentioned enough. what is truly a credible professional approach that amateurs can learn from. it starts with design and the design carries the piece so that good (but not fiddly or overly tedious) execution finishes the job. 

the shame is that we don't get to see much professional work at pace so people can get an idea of what they should be done (it's not slapdash as you say, and not getting stuck in the mud making it take 400 hours to make an 80 hour piece. )


----------



## D_W (6 Dec 2022)

recipio said:


> The best videos are actual makers who walk you through a project. My favourite is Timothy Wilmots a farmer/ maker in France ( or Belgium ? ) Unfortunately he has stopped woodworking to concentrate on the farm but he has a workshop to die for and is European based. The ubiquity of American workshops is amazing - they all seem to shop from the same three or four companies.



those are generally fake workshops. If you manage to get into the shop of a lifetime maker, it isn't made of all things sourced from amazon and drop shipped tool companies, though. 

and usually not perfectly clean. 

it's humorous to get comments from people who watch the shops that are pretty much product placement with presenters who are very good at making and editing video and manipulating the algorithm...to see them watch a professional in a pro shop and complain that it's messy or they need to upgrade tools to ____. 

I guess the interesting thing is it's not hard to come across older and better equipment in the US if you're willing to do the legwork, but a shop full of nothing being sold now isn't great for the YT thing. There are *very* few youtubers who notably make much and who started their channels with the intention of sharing fine making. There are too many gurus telling knobs how to manipulate algorithms, and perhaps the april wilkerson type here who will use a "competitive" advantage to get people to watch them screwing together particle board and 2x4 tool bins until getting at least a little better and attracting sponsors.


----------



## D_W (6 Dec 2022)

yetloh said:


> I rarely look at woodworking Youtubers so thought I would have a quick look at Foureyes and chose his Xbox stand. Nice design, but he cut the shelves leaning right across a guardless table saw. That was enough for me. These people are so dangerous for inexperienced amateurs - no wonder the US tablesaw accident statistics are so horendous.
> 
> Jim



definitely a lot of dangerous tools here, and hobbyists aren't exempt from injury, but most of the statistics are made up of unskilled laborers or "helpers" (the term here for unskilled labor positions. tile setter "helper") who get on jobsites and their first assignments after observing something twice are things like trimming wood to a mark or pushing stock across a tablesaw with no fence on it. 

I feel bad for the guys who take up jobs like that and end up losing digits or worse because they're not likely to be that interested in the actual job. 

the worst workshop injury that I've seen personally among a hobbyist is a guy who nicked his pinkie finger tip off with a jointer. Not even to the point of losing a fingernail, just making the finger below it look funny. 

but I've received kickback and know at least two other people who learned about it the hard way as hobbyists.


----------



## BucksDad (6 Dec 2022)

Oh here we go again D_W. Happy to take pot-shots at plenty of people as usual. Can't we just enjoy YouTube for what it is? Some of it is entertainment, some of it is great education and some is probably neither? I think there are plenty of people out there who are not looking to become expert or world class cabinet makers, they just want to occasionally make something for their home or their garage/workshop and there's plenty of YT content to fulfil that and keeps them happy. Do you watch YT woodworkers? Most would readily admit they are not experts but hobbyists.

Criticising Sellers for his design and 'fat side stock' is hilarious.. the guy has been making furniture for his own home the past 2 years or so, he's clearly making stuff he likes the design of - isn't that the joy of woodworking? Making something for yourself that you like? 500k odd people have subscribed to his channel as well so perhaps they find some learning & inspiration in what he does. 

Not everyone will be, wants to be or can become experts


----------



## Spectric (6 Dec 2022)

Youtube is a minefield of all sorts of people, some experienced and work safe whilst others take chances, many adapt working practices that are dubious and others just giving it the sales pitch. Look upon youtube as a source of ideas and inspiration, don't take reviews at face value just make them part of your overall research and then the implementation is down to you, there is no reason to follow a dangerous practice if there is a safer way of achieving the same results because your safety is in your hands, just because someone else is chancing a digit or two does not mean you need to take the same risk. You also have to accept that we are all different and often the same outcome can be achieved by a multitude of methods so we should not critise others if it works for them, some like modern whilst others want traditional. It all goes wrong when someone cannot see that this is not the right way to proceed and looks upto the youtuber as a professional or trade person and blindly follows, now they are at risk from something going wrong so hopefully forums like UKW have helped people get there footings and achieve goals safely.


----------



## D_W (6 Dec 2022)

BucksDad said:


> Oh here we go again D_W. Happy to take pot-shots at plenty of people as usual. Can't we just enjoy YouTube for what it is? Some of it is entertainment, some of it is great education and some is probably neither? I think there are plenty of people out there who are not looking to become expert or world class cabinet makers, they just want to occasionally make something for their home or their garage/workshop and there's plenty of YT content to fulfil that and keeps them happy. Do you watch YT woodworkers? Most would readily admit they are not experts but hobbyists.
> 
> Criticising Sellers for his design and 'fat side stock' is hilarious.. the guy has been making furniture for his own home the past 2 years or so, he's clearly making stuff he likes the design of - isn't that the joy of woodworking? Making something for yourself that you like? 500k odd people have subscribed to his channel as well so perhaps they find some learning & inspiration in what he does.
> 
> Not everyone will be, wants to be or can become experts



cosman is the maker of the fat sided drawers. Maybe it's changed. I can't sit through too much of paul seller's work vs. someone like mack headley (which we rarely get to see) because sellers strikes me as a guy catering to beginners and squashing discussion of anything that doesn't come from him. 

it's sort of like taking golf lessons from a 20 handicapper who doesn't want anyone to seek other instruction. 

that aside, it is my opinion that a lot of people migrate to woodworking because they think they want to make things and at the outset, they have a goal of making nice things. But what they really want to do isn't that. They want to be entertained and feel good from the start, and sometimes making nice things involves intentionally thinking hard and making mistakes to find out what you have to do to do better the next time. 

Paul's instruction is made to draw people in, censor the message to only what he provides and to peddle a nonsense "lifestyle woodworking" thing. it feeds what I would refer to as mostly imagining woodworking and what it will be for you rather than the burden of doing woodworking first and then considering what it is after that. if you get deep into making something, all of the lifestyle nonsense will go away. 

cosman preceded sellers at a large scale here. he made very tight plain furniture and when I asked him at one point, he said it was easier to find people who wanted to learn how to make what he was selling than it was to find people who wanted to buy what he was selling. 

if the intention is to mostly imagine woodworking and want the "golf only with two clubs and no working the ball left or right" like paul likes to teach, that's fine. if someone really wants to see something more accurate like mack headley, it's not. 

but realize that two of those guys will try very hard to find you because their first objective is to sell and collect money. 

Even both of those guys are miles ahead of stumpy nubs, who has created a false "clean shop" image from the start and intentionally avoided talking about things makers would talk about, because he's probably not much of a maker, and he spends all of his time thinking about how he can get sponsors and revenue links and word things so that you're not inclined to become curious about "wait...where does this all fit in making things". 

i don't know a single fine worker who started from cosman or sellers, but I know a huge number of people who have been subscribers for a decade and are still nearly in the same place as they started. Again, if that's the objective and it's entertaining, OK - but admit what it is.


----------



## D_W (6 Dec 2022)

Spectric said:


> don't take reviews at face value just make them part of your overall research and then the implementation is down to you,



it's always been puzzling to me here that nobody has successfully marketed euro style safety stuff. We have generally nothing or sawstop. what is the in between? I don't know. I think it's not by chance that I know people who mostly have never gotten their fingers in a tablesaw because they aren't forced to work at a faced pace on a tuesday with a business running in the red. 

but I don't think it's by chance that despite that, finding people who have experienced a kickback (a hard one in my case, but fortunately nothing but bruises) is common. 

with a fence design that doesn't pinch the work, it wouldn't happen. The guy who got me into woodworking stubbornly still uses a bies style fence and no guard (and he's english!) - kickback made one of his hands purple and almost pulled his hand into a spinning blade. Mine was a larger thinner panel that also twisted my hand toward a blade, but fortunately, never that close. How it moved my hand toward the blade without me being able to react to even know it, and not realizing it until afterwards, though - scary.


----------



## tibi (6 Dec 2022)

D_W said:


> it's always been puzzling to me here that nobody has successfully marketed euro style safety stuff. We have generally nothing or sawstop. what is the in between? I don't know. I think it's not by chance that I know people who mostly have never gotten their fingers in a tablesaw because they aren't forced to work at a faced pace on a tuesday with a business running in the red.
> 
> but I don't think it's by chance that despite that, finding people who have experienced a kickback (a hard one in my case, but fortunately nothing but bruises) is common.
> 
> with a fence design that doesn't pinch the work, it wouldn't happen. The guy who got me into woodworking stubbornly still uses a bies style fence and no guard (and he's english!) - kickback made one of his hands purple and almost pulled his hand into a spinning blade. Mine was a larger thinner panel that also twisted my hand toward a blade, but fortunately, never that close. How it moved my hand toward the blade without me being able to react to even know it, and not realizing it until afterwards, though - scary.


Here you are 

This system is better than Sawstop, because you can just push the button to use the saw again (no parts are destroyed). And I think that you just need to get your hand in proximity to the blade, you do not actually have to touch it as with Sawstop.


----------



## D_W (6 Dec 2022)

(I started for the first three or so years wanting everything to be entertaining and immediate success - my comments above aren't intended to convey that I didn't go through the same thing. 

it's definitely the case that it was very awkward to try to sort through all of the different "teachers' methods" and put them to efficient use. Especially since some of them conflict with each other and when you're starting, it creates indecision. 

there really wasn't much in terms of people pointing someone like me toward "ok, how do we move on from here". One person pushed me a little bit and then that was all it took to be much better as maker and get a better sense of where to direct efforts and where not to. 

Too, with things, there's a sense while you're in that mode where you listen to Cosman and Cosman refers to something that Charlesworth does and you start to get the idea that they are somehow esteemed makers. Like if you had something very complex or fine, you'd take it to them for a bid. 

Charlesworth was, to me, an esteemed teacher. I got his videos and had success right away with each method and didn't feel like someone was checking my bank account at the same time they were relaying something. I think being able to call someone an esteemed teacher is a *high* compliment. there wasn't a lack of fineness in anything taught, just a lack of speed moving on from there - but if we're pushed to move up a level or four, we'll find that out of need. 

If we're told that there are no levels above level one, then that's dishonest, but David didn't do that and when I asked him at one point "if you're doing more work by hand, it's possible to do this accurately with far fewer steps and greater efficiency if a sense of what's working and what isn't is developed". He was bluntly honest and said that he teaches methods that beginners will find success with. 

I get what he meant. it didn't mean "these are all beginner's methods" like playing hot cross buns on the flute, it's that some may be, and some are not, but the methods themselves need to test well with someone coming to learn woodworking. 

what percent of people do I believe would want to go from being able to learn fine methods to sort of owning them themselves and moving on and really developing self based on results? I would guess 5%. what we will see then is the 95% who don't see that step as relaxing or worthwhile to them. And that 95% is the group marketed to. 

David did also say that the idea of working rough lumber by hand was "insanity". it's not really, but I get where he's coming from. if it's not interesting, then getting to the point where it seems interesting won't be developed, and there's a chance that even if one develops it, it still won't be interesting. 

when I work only fitting and finishing and skip the rough work and the sensation and the learning that it provides, I have trouble staying interested. I hope that in retirement, i can become a fine maker and not "just a good at some things hobbyist". Without personal exposure to some fine makers, it wouldn't have happened. 

and had I petered out after the entertaining phase, that would've been OK, too. I was in a cover band in high school. we were pretty good. I always had wishes of becoming a much better guitarist, but never really doubled down on it - it's different than woodworking. it used to bother me that i was such a fat fingered lump while I saw other people improving, but the reality is I may not have the talent in the first place, but I also never put in the sweat to figure out what good players actually do. it's different than the first two years of guitar lessons and some of the things aren't that interesting (like learning to play not just a piece, but noiseless in terms of foreign sounds.

I know the people who want to be entertained don't like these kinds of discussions. it seems like an assault. it's not. the person who pushed me kind of made me uncomfortable when they asked for my phone number and called and said "you can do better". I was first kind of feeling that it was harsh to have someone flatly say that to a guy who was very slowly improving, and then the next part was "I can see that you can do better". that's a burden. it was hard to fix what I was making and post a follow up because I was so afraid i would have to face that I was a lump of rubbish who didn't want the burden. 

I don't think David C ultimately cared much for my pushing on this topic, either, especially if it came to disagreement. I doubt he would've been able to name me, though. And I liked him a whole lot and still do. I remember telling him "I like you whether you like it or not. you can't stop it".


----------



## sams93 (6 Dec 2022)

I recently had Jason Hibbs (Bourbon Moth Woodworking) over to visit after winning a competition on his youtube and we built a bed. Was genuinely a really fun experience, my tiny workshop (shed) was a real difference to the american setup.

I was really interested to know how much was 'put on' for the purposes of youtube - can honestly say that the answer is nothing. Genuine a person as you'll meet. I was also surprised (in a good way) about how non-scripted everything was. I was expecting to have a lot of 'we need to get shots of x y z' or having to repeat things for purposes of the camera. It really wasn't like that at all, just built a project and had the camera running whenever the opportunity arose. I think these people have a real knack for editing things together in a digestible format.

Agree that youtube woodworking isn't for everyone, some channels are light hearted and just fun, some people do some amazing instruction-style videos on techniques etc. I always found the bourbon moth stuff to be a nice mix and easy to watch for entertainment and ideas really. It's more so on the light hearted side of things.

I'm really grateful for youtube woodworking creators and contributors simply for giving me inspiration to try and have a go at making things from wood, and also to see other people make mistakes and work through problems which I can identify with.



danst96 said:


> Morning!
> I haven't seen many posts about who watches who on youtube but I assume many on here do watch various makers on Youtube from time to time. I wanted to create a thread to find out who people watch for inspiration and what you find interesting about their content. Really im just interested to find more youtube channels and I thought others might find this interesting/enjoy it too.
> 
> The current youtubers I watch are mostly American, this is my current most watch list in order of my most preferred:
> ...


----------



## kinverkid (6 Dec 2022)

DBT85 said:


> The ones on my subscription list are


My list contains all of your list except Cosmas Bauer so I'm going to look at that - after I wind up my Spanish nephew.


----------



## Ttrees (6 Dec 2022)

Seemingly the Sawstop machines have made things *worse* from what I've seen.
It's evolved into safe habits being completely ignored.

I consider Cosman's work credible,
but he's clearly not too bothered about his followers, 
and would seemingly rather folks not to be scared of their old machines, which can likely be bought very cheap nowadays, i.e unisaws or something without a RK.

He has a holier than thou attitude, which leads to accidents, 
one fella mentioned having a recent accident on the Cosman show, and he was like ...it wouldn't have happened to me, or some other such condescending nonsense,
but yet he's triggered his SS with his hand.

One could make excuses that his channel is tailored to comfortably retired folks who 
can afford a SS, yet I've never heard even a hint of...
_Dismantle the motor and dump those old knifeless machines in the trash, 
Not that anyone would do this, but no poo pooing on those stupidly built machines._

A good comment which sums it up, maybe something like....

*If your getting tips from someone who has a Sawstop, 
then you'd better get one aswell!*
I'm sure you guys smarter than me could come up with something much better.

No effort on any makers channel overseas, even suggests the way things are done 
across the water.

Cosman and anyone else who's providing tutor-age,
has a duty to at least explain their reasoning to work like such,
regardless of what machine they've got.

The closest to this info I've found has been from the woodworking group in Gwinnett.
I doubt these videos are seen by the majority.

It's pure rotten that so many folks think a little short and low shoe style stick is appropriate for everything, 
_Even when you suggest or give a link the UK HSE articles, mention how absolutely mental the reported statistics are concerning circular saw accidents (on average 60,000 reported accidents per anim until few years ago)
and mention some good folks videos who practice safe use of the machine
like Roy Sutton._

Rob himself has mentioned a 450mm pushstick seems silly_,
and the sheep will follow._

I think a comment like I suggested could be the kryptonite which would pierce the armor of ignorance in which these people have over their eyes, as the problem seemingly lies no longer in badly designed machines, and the logistical attitude which is understandable with such affordable equipment,

but the fact the majority of folks who disagree until the death are trying to defend
their master, 
and should it have been that tutors had no opinion, or made clear certain things like _relying_ on such electrickery,
Then these loyal subjects wouldn't likely be able to give any reasoning for dismissing the HSE's advice.

I'm off to post my comment, now I've thunka somethin.


----------



## thetyreman (6 Dec 2022)

BucksDad said:


> Oh here we go again D_W. Happy to take pot-shots at plenty of people as usual. Can't we just enjoy YouTube for what it is? Some of it is entertainment, some of it is great education and some is probably neither? I think there are plenty of people out there who are not looking to become expert or world class cabinet makers, they just want to occasionally make something for their home or their garage/workshop and there's plenty of YT content to fulfil that and keeps them happy. Do you watch YT woodworkers? Most would readily admit they are not experts but hobbyists.
> 
> Criticising Sellers for his design and 'fat side stock' is hilarious.. the guy has been making furniture for his own home the past 2 years or so, he's clearly making stuff he likes the design of - isn't that the joy of woodworking? Making something for yourself that you like? 500k odd people have subscribed to his channel as well so perhaps they find some learning & inspiration in what he does.
> 
> Not everyone will be, wants to be or can become experts


it's not just sellers, he will occasionally bash other people here too including myself, after showing my krenov style high angle plane, his response what 'it needs a handle' and that krenov was just an old fool e.t.c and wouldn't accept that I can get a better surface on figured woods than any standard bailey plane, then proceeded to write a 200,000 word novel about how to set up the cap iron and simultaniously blaming me for not setting up my regular planes properly, no apology for it and no respect at all for other peoples opinions, talks to you like you're an i-diot, even when you know what you're doing.


----------



## thetyreman (6 Dec 2022)

tibi said:


> Here you are
> 
> This system is better than Sawstop, because you can just push the button to use the saw again (no parts are destroyed). And I think that you just need to get your hand in proximity to the blade, you do not actually have to touch it as with Sawstop.



I shouldn't laugh but that gold hand was very entertaining.


----------



## matkinitice (6 Dec 2022)

sams93 said:


> I recently had Jason Hibbs (Bourbon Moth Woodworking) over to visit after winning a competition on his youtube and we built a bed. Was genuinely a really fun experience, my tiny workshop (shed) was a real difference to the american setup.
> 
> I was really interested to know how much was 'put on' for the purposes of youtube - can honestly say that the answer is nothing. Genuine a person as you'll meet. I was also surprised (in a good way) about how non-scripted everything was. I was expecting to have a lot of 'we need to get shots of x y z' or having to repeat things for purposes of the camera. It really wasn't like that at all, just built a project and had the camera running whenever the opportunity arose. I think these people have a real knack for editing things together in a digestible format.
> 
> ...


Oh I actually watched this a few weeks back. I don't follow the bloke but this was a really good video, just decent entertainment. The bed turned out nice too.


----------



## MichaelChou (6 Dec 2022)

Hew and Awe. British guy, beautifully made low key videos and a great series on the restoration of a wadkin table saw. 

Andy Rawls is a Texan furniture maker who is really watchable and knows what he is talking about.


----------



## BucksDad (6 Dec 2022)

@sams93 wow you lucky guy


----------



## D_W (6 Dec 2022)

thetyreman said:


> it's not just sellers, he will occasionally bash other people here too including myself, after showing my krenov style high angle plane, his response what 'it needs a handle' and that krenov was just an old fool e.t.c and wouldn't accept that I can get a better surface on figured woods than any standard bailey plane, then proceeded to write a 200,000 word novel about how to set up the cap iron and simultaniously blaming me for not setting up my regular planes properly, no apology for it and no respect at all for other peoples opinions, talks to you like you're an i-diot, even when you know what you're doing.



i'm not sure why you'd ever think I bashed you. me saying that Krenov's plane is clearly not designed for much more than following power tools isn't bashing people who like krenov's plane. It's lighting into the idea that one can just come up with a plane design, and then declare it better than centuries of makers, some finer than krenov by a good deal. 

But krenov was an accomplished model maker, right? And an accomplished woodworker. It's not uncommon that people in the US think that he was more qualified to talk about plane design than he was, and that he worked "only by hand" (which he didn't). In the states here, there literally was near noone working entirely by hand - hand tooling was on the outs by 1900 and once 1935 or so came along, there was no economic interest in it. people in the US followed modernity - they didn't cling to tradition. So, Krenov was working almost completely in isolation. The internet brings us a lot more history at once, and the ability to just go read nicholson or holtzappfel as public domain. 

If people think something with a negative opinion about something they like is bashing, i can't really help anything about that and I don't think it does anyone favors if people who know what they're talking about hold their opinions because they're afraid that someone else may take it as a direct comment when it's no such thing.


----------



## Homeless Squirrel (6 Dec 2022)

Way too many off any persuasion as just You Tubers way to busy with camera/yapping/moaning instead of providing you with any decent info/input for your time watching.
There are some that are good though that actually make you feel like included in the Video rather than an add on trailing along like a tiny puppy dragged along on it's lead treated like your an after thought while they play to YT's algorithm and try to bump their followers up.
Like watching guy that makes things out of Pallet wood etc Woodworking skills i think?
Tim welds is good.Tinmans saws and Buckin'Billy Ray Smith he's just a laugh but informative also but also pretty safe.
But just because someone isn't making things to your taste don't mean you can't learn things as ive watched things which have given me ideas for other things


----------



## D_W (6 Dec 2022)

Homeless Squirrel said:


> Buckin'Billy Ray Smith he's just a laugh but informative also but also pretty safe.



legitimate faller who is in love with the art and can tell you down to the wood fiber exactly what he's doing and why. 

We cut and split our own firewood as a kid, but other than cutting the notch and having a vague idea which way the tree was going, we'd never seen anything like he does, and the commercial tree guys around here are more likely to show up with a bucket truck, a skid steer and five guys to work for 5 hours taking down one tree BBR would size up for 10 minutes and then drop on a painted line. 

I remember watching early on when he had about a 160 foot fir tree that was a snag. He eyeballed the tree and said it was about a 160 footer and set a camera just off the end of where he thought it would fall. it fell not a tenth of a degree from where he was aiming. Since it was a snag, the top shot straight off and hit the camera that he'd laid out like a spear shooting off of the end of the tree. It was amazing.


----------

